# Did the person designing this bridge have a PE?



## FusionWhite (Jan 2, 2007)

I hope so because I know I sure as hell wouldnt drive my car across it.







EDIT: Fixed I hope.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 2, 2007)

link to pic

http://k53.pbase.com/u9/waqas/large/394479...11270LevAut.jpg


----------



## tmckeon_PE (Jan 2, 2007)

Still can't see the pic. OK, can see it now.

WOW!

:blink:  :huh:  :dunno: :violin:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 2, 2007)

Hell, you could probably drive across that little creek in one of those jeeps.


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 2, 2007)

Bridge looks like its working fine to me.

I'd drive over it, however, I wouldn't be the FIRST to drive over it.


----------



## Slugger926 (Jan 3, 2007)

I drove over one like that over a gorge when I was lost with my wife. THe drop was somewhere between 1000 and 1500 feet. We were driving on the highway that turned into a dirt road, that turned into a very bad paved road and then this bridge. We went on and eventually found a highway heading back to civilization.

It was a spooky feeling the bridge sway back and forth with the wind.


----------



## bohnsai78 (Jan 4, 2007)

I wouldn't mind being the first one to cross.......It's the first one to NOT cross that is in trouble rayers:


----------



## lavadave (Jan 5, 2007)

Yikes, that bridge is scary. I guess it's better than not having a bridge. Imagine how much less that must have cost than the typical overpass.


----------



## tmckeon_PE (Jan 5, 2007)

It's not the first one not to cross that is in trouble (you could stay on the other side). It is the last one to attempt to cross that doesn't make it that would have a tough time.

'.02'


----------



## bohnsai78 (Jan 5, 2007)

But there is an unstoppable forest on one side and an immovable object on the other........so, I guess they're all screwed anyway.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 5, 2007)

> unstoppable forest


Yeah, those trees sure are charging at us quick and gaining ground. :whatever:


----------



## tmckeon_PE (Jan 5, 2007)

Watch out for the killer rabbits.

;guns;


----------



## TouchDown (Jan 5, 2007)

:blink:

Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom. I think I'd find the long way around.


----------



## Sschell (Jan 5, 2007)

its like a self fulfilling prophecy...

If you have balls big enough to attempt to cross... They probably exceed the weight capacity of the bridge.


----------



## Ferg_AR (Feb 12, 2007)

> its like a self fulfilling prophecy...
> If you have balls big enough to attempt to cross... They probably exceed the weight capacity of the bridge.


Damn that made me laugh hard... thanks


----------



## cement (Feb 12, 2007)

Damn! I was thinking that the dried out boards are the weakest part, but look at the spliced cable on the near left. The fall probably would not kill you, but the snapped cable, maybe.


----------



## TxStructural (Feb 13, 2007)

So which load combinations were used... ASCE or AASHTO, anyone?

"Did anyone bring a laptop on this trek?"

"But honey, I HAVE to buy this software and a new laptop, just in case we into a situation like this one?"


----------

